# Papa Smurf



## DanielSLP (17/9/16)

I'm at a stage in my mixing where I want to make fruit blend type liquids for the summer. Papa Smurf from vape mob would be what I mean in terms of senation and taste. Now I've tried all the recipes online and vaped a lot of flavour and this is one that seems to allude me.

To me It honestly tastes like it might be something like harvest berry with malic acid.

I'm want to just get everyone opinions on this juice and what they taste. It claims to be a berry blend but I have yet to taste the commercial berry like blueberry wild and blueberry extra. I'm not looking to clone this recipe but get something that has the same sensation as this.

Any thoughts?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance (17/9/16)

Maybe try playing around with these two as a starting point...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DanielSLP (17/9/16)

I haven't used our local concentrates yet. Is the vapowave ones any good?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (17/9/16)

Vapeowave is not bad but only problem is i dont know how much to use cause no recipe you ever find has a vapeowave concentrate % and also if using it in a recipe it can change the flavour if you suppose to be using another brand.

But i guess its ok too play around with.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DanielSLP (17/9/16)

I've been reading the "local is lekker" post. It might help if we all start experimenting and recording our findings. I will try a few of the local mixes. I don't expect them to taste like international version, even those taste different depending on the company. Capella sweet strawberry versus TFA strawberry would be a good example. 

But I see more and more people using different brands to try and get an edge on their profiles.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance (18/9/16)

DanielSLP said:


> I haven't used our local concentrates yet. Is the vapowave ones any good?





Clouds4Days said:


> Vapeowave is not bad but only problem is i dont know how much to use cause no recipe you ever find has a vapeowave concentrate % and also if using it in a recipe it can change the flavour if you suppose to be using another brand.
> 
> But i guess its ok too play around with.



The Berry flavour start at 4 to 5%. The Musk Candy is very powerful and I recommend starting as low as 0.5%. As a rule of thumb 2 to 3% with mint and tobacco flavours. Experiment with 10ml samples and add/subtract according to taste. Taste is a personal thing so what works for one may not be for the next person. Start low and work your way up. You can always add to a mix but not subtract. Experimentation is part of the fun and also a way to get to know your own preferences.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 2


----------



## Clouds4Days (18/9/16)

Raindance said:


> The Berry flavour start at 4 to 5%. The Musk Candy is very powerful and I recommend starting as low as 0.5%. As a rule of thumb 2 to 3% with mint and tobacco flavours. Experiment with 10ml samples and add/subtract according to taste. Taste is a personal thing so what works for one may not be for the next person. Start low and work your way up. You can always add to a mix but not subtract. Experimentation is part of the fun and also a way to get to know your own preferences.



Thanks for that bud.
I dont like experimenting im too lazy 
I prefer getting a recipe and hitting the nail on the head first time

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Raindance (18/9/16)

Raindance said:


> The Berry flavour start at 4 to 5%. The Musk Candy is very powerful and I recommend starting as low as 0.5%. As a rule of thumb 2 to 3% with mint and tobacco flavours. Experiment with 10ml samples and add/subtract according to taste. Taste is a personal thing so what works for one may not be for the next person. Start low and work your way up. You can always add to a mix but not subtract. Experimentation is part of the fun and also a way to get to know your own preferences.



Must add, That berry flavour is AWESOME!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (18/9/16)

There are good recipes out there that have already been mastered. Just need to read the reviews on them and you good to go.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## DanielSLP (20/9/16)

So I found the exact flavour, like the EXACT flavour that makes this juice and now I'm at a 90% clone of it. I'm steeping to see what it's like at the 1 week mark. But I don't know if I want to post it because of it being a local juice.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greyz (20/9/16)

DanielSLP said:


> So I found the exact flavour, like the EXACT flavour that makes this juice and now I'm at a 90% clone of it. I'm steeping to see what it's like at the 1 week mark. But I don't know if I want to post it because of it being a local juice.



Unless your releasing the exact recipe then I don't think you have much to worry about. If it's your interpretation then it shouldn't be an issue.
IMO most juices are "clones" of another juice, or different versions if you prefer it that way, unless yours was the first Strawberries and Cream that was ever vaped. 
ie. I make my own Strawberry Cream ADV, it's an adaptation of the popular Mustard Milk but it's different. For the most part it's based off MM so it's a clone, of sorts.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## DanielSLP (20/9/16)

Greyz said:


> Unless your releasing the exact recipe then I don't think you have much to worry about. If it's your interpretation then it shouldn't be an issue.
> IMO most juices are "clones" of another juice, or different versions if you prefer it that way, unless yours was the first Strawberries and Cream that was ever vaped.
> ie. I make my own Strawberry Cream ADV, it's an adaptation of the popular Mustard Milk but it's different. For the most part it's based off MM so it's a clone, of sorts.


As long as it's not offending anyone. I obviously don't have the original recipe but I want to share what I have after I have steeped it. Hopefully it's not spot on, but to me it tastes so close already.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Greyz (20/9/16)

DanielSLP said:


> As long as it's not offending anyone. I obviously don't have the original recipe but I want to share what I have after I have steeped it. Hopefully it's not spot on, but to me it tastes so close already.



If it's your recreation of a local juice then it's not a clone and shouldn't offend anyone. 
I know if I was a juice maker and someone tried cloning my juice I'd be quite chuffed at that. How does that saying go again, "*Imitation is the sincerest form of flattery*"

In no ways am I saying it's okay to clone my juice and go out and sell it under the same name - that's just wrong on so many levels.

I'll be looking out for your interpretation of Papa Smurf

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DanielSLP (20/9/16)

I have no intention of selling it. I would much rather develop and sell my own recipes, but I don't know about doing all the hard work to bottle and distribute it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Greyz (20/9/16)

DanielSLP said:


> I have no intention of selling it. I would much rather develop and sell my own recipes, but I don't know about doing all the hard work to bottle and distribute it.


I don't have time to make and sell my own ejuice for money. As for all the PT involved in bottling and labelling...
I'm so lazy I mix straight in the bottle and simply use a permanent marker to label it with name. Nic level and bottled date. 





That's my labelling done  

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Darryn Du Plessis (21/9/16)

DanielSLP said:


> So I found the exact flavour, like the EXACT flavour that makes this juice and now I'm at a 90% clone of it. I'm steeping to see what it's like at the 1 week mark. But I don't know if I want to post it because of it being a local juice.


What does locality have to do with why you can or can't post it? 
Are these local juices not proudly south african because you stole the recipe from across the world>?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DanielSLP (21/9/16)

In all honesty, I feel like we should be supporting our local vendors. All these people buying flashy international brands and then seeing our local juice blowing them out the water. It's the whole international juice is better than our local juice or diy isn't premium juice arguement. I would rather post an inspired by papa smurf clone rather than the orginal recipe, if that makes sense?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Darryn Du Plessis (21/9/16)

DanielSLP said:


> In all honesty, I feel like we should be supporting our local vendors. All these people buying flashy international brands and then seeing our local juice blowing them out the water. It's the whole international juice is better than our local juice or diy isn't premium juice arguement. I would rather post an inspired by papa smurf clone rather than the orginal recipe, if that makes sense?



I would always support my locals, rather than the $internationals - $18 bucks a 30ml is ridiculous... 
150-160-170-180 rands per 30ml is reasonable, and when you tell me 100ml costs 385 instead of 480 for 3 90ml's - i love it even more - because it's Hazeworks  and it's Scream  

I only recently got into local flavours, but to get flavours with our minimum of 70% VG is glorious - I've had some 'international' flavours that have put 50%-50% through my tanks, and they have been a sham.. not enough vapour

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DanielSLP (26/9/16)

I have posted my recipe under the DIY fruit recipes http://www.ecigssa.co.za/diy-fruit-recipes.t25444/

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## lanturlu (17/1/18)

DanielSLP said:


> I have posted my recipe under the DIY fruit recipes http://www.ecigssa.co.za/diy-fruit-recipes.t25444/



Hey Daniel, I've got a few questions concerning your Berry Blendz recipe. It seems from your December 2017 messages you are recommending Hangsen Blueberry instead of Blueberry (extra) TFA, and you also mention FW white grape? Would you mind putting an updated, 2018 version of your recipe? And the last two ingredients of your original recipe are as follow:

0.5% Raspberry INW
0.5% Ethyl Maltol

1) Raspberry INW, I can see two version on blckvapour, Manila and Wera, which one do you use? 

2) And finally, the most critical one, Ethyl Maltol. I see we can buy crystals/powder of that, or buy it in 10% concentration mixed with PG, called Cotton Candy / Ethyl Maltol TFA. When you state 0.5% of Ethyl Maltol, is it of that 10% diluted liquid form, or is it 0.5% of 100% pure Ethyl Maltol? 

Sorry if my questions are a bit basic, it will be my first time mixing eLiquids, and I'm totally following your advice here! Hopefully my first attempt will be somewhat successful and I'll be encouraged to explore more on my own!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rude Rudi (17/1/18)

lanturlu said:


> Hey Daniel, I've got a few questions concerning your Berry Blendz recipe. It seems from your December 2017 messages you are recommending Hangsen Blueberry instead of Blueberry (extra) TFA, and you also mention FW white grape? Would you mind putting an updated, 2018 version of your recipe? And the last two ingredients of your original recipe are as follow:
> 
> 0.5% Raspberry INW
> 0.5% Ethyl Maltol
> ...




I'll jump in on behalf of @DanielSLP 

1. When a recipe calls for INW Raspberry it will always be Malina, unless otherwise specified. The Wera is a darker, richer flavour and VERY seldomly used by anyone. 
2. When a recipe calls for Ethyl Maltol, it is generally COTTON CANDY / ETHYL MALTOL (TFA) unless otherwise stated.

Hope this helps!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Informative 1


----------



## DanielSLP (18/1/18)

Thank you @Rude Rudi appreciate it!

@lanturlu HS Blueberry is a must but this calls for a new recipe rather than a sub on my existing. At the moment I am working on a new recipe, but it doesn't require inw raspberry. 
I am playing with percentages and other flavours to be added but it looks like this right now:
2.5%HS Blueberyy
3% TFA ACAI
2% FW White grape
0.5% Cotton candy
0.25% Super sweet

Please note this is not the final recipe and that one will be released soon.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------

